# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  what is family

## ???... why ...???

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
? Do you know what is family
هل تعرفوون ما معنى كلمة family وما بداخل هذه الكلمه العظيمه

? Do you really understand what is behind the word family
...It gave me a shock when I knew the answer

هل تعرفون ما وراء سر كلمة family اعطتني شعور رائع حين عرفت المعنى

Here Is The Answer ..........
FAMILY

هنا الاجابه العظيمه لكلمة ..
FAMILY

F = Father

A= And

M = Mother

I = I
L = Love

Y = You

وتركيب معنى كلمة family هو الاتي:

father and mother I love you

أمي و أبي أنا أحبكــم

----------


## ابو العبد

هذا المعنى الفعلي لها زي كلمة news....
nourth
east
west
south

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_هذا المعنى الفعلي لها زي كلمة news....
nourth
east
west
south
_




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  جميل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...???  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
هذا المعنى الفعلي لها زي كلمة news....
nourth
east
west
south





 جميل
_


 مشكور اشي رائع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...???  
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

? Do you know what is family
هل تعرفوون ما معنى كلمة family وما بداخل هذه الكلمه العظيمه

? Do you really understand what is behind the word family
...It gave me a shock when I knew the answer

هل تعرفون ما وراء سر كلمة family اعطتني شعور رائع حين عرفت المعنى

Here Is The Answer ..........
FAMILY

هنا الاجابه العظيمه لكلمة ..
FAMILY

F = Father

A= And

M = Mother

I = I
L = Love

Y = You

وتركيب معنى كلمة family هو الاتي:

father and mother I love you

أمي و أبي أنا أحبكــم
_


 مشكوووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## ???... why ...???

شكر خاص للجميع .......

لم اتوقع ان الاقلم تفعل كل هذا .

----------

